# PCGH 05/2010: So aktivieren Sie den PC Mark Vantage Basic



## PCGH_Carsten (6. April 2010)

Die *Vollversion des Futuremark PC Mark Vantage Basic* aktivieren Käufer der PCGH 05/2010 über folgenden Link:
https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_pcmarkv_pcgameshardware.jsp

Dort geben Sie bitte den vollständigen, 15-stelligen Barcode der Heftausgabe 05/2010 ein und hinterlassen Ihre Mail-Adresse, an die der Code zugestellt wird. Das Captcha können Sie sich auch vorlesen lassen.

Der Aktivierungsschlüssel wird Ihnen von Futuremark automatisch innerhalb weniger Minuten übersandt - in unserem Test klappte das problemlos.

Sie müssen Javascript aktiviert haben, damit das re-Captcha-System funktioniert. Die Webseite muss folgendermaßen aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirko81 (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir wie immer am Realase die neue PCGH Heft (heute Ausgabe 05/2010) gekauft.

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit dem PCMark Vantage.Kann ihn nicht freischalten.
Klicke auf den Link und gebe dann den Code und meine Mailadresse ein und gehe auf Recquest key.

Dann steht da : Page requested with incorrect parameters.

Bin schon bei Futuremark und bei euch im Forum regestriert.

Bitte um Hilfe

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. April 2010)

Ich habe oben noch etwas hinzugefügt: Hast du Javascript aktiviert und bist sicher, das Captcha richtig eingegeben zu haben?

So wie es im Anhang von diesem Posting zu sehen ist, sieht die Seite ohne Javascript (und evtl. mit Noscript!) aus


----------



## vonarrh (7. April 2010)

€: der code funktioniert nach mehrmaligem versuch.
ich finde es kritisch, wenn der benötigte code öffentlich in den regalen liegt und abgeschrieben werden kann.
ich finde es schade, dass ich in diesem forum nach dem registrierungsvorgang suchen musste. wenigstens ein hinweis wäre im heft angebracht gewesen. ("onlineregistrierung erforderlich" deutet meines erachtens nicht auf dieses forum hin. erst als ich mich hier beschweren wollte dass es nicht im heft steht, habe ich den forumsbeitrag entdeckt.)

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2010)

Es steht in der Readme auf der Heft-DVD.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (8. April 2010)

Bei mir funktionieren zwar die Links für die Suche und den Preisvergleich, aber immer wenn ich den Bonus-Code eingegeben habe, gab es einen Fehler und keine Reaktion (Sowohl beim IE8 als auch beim Opera). Gut, dass der Link jetzt hier steht.

Bei mir wird auf der Aktivierungsseite immer eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, dass die Parameter nicht stimmen.


----------



## SL55 (8. April 2010)

Ich hab ein sehr ähnliches Problem, also auch mit dem aktivieren meines 3D Mark Vantage Basic, aber nicht mit dem aus der Ausgabe 05/2010, sondern mit der FAN Edition 10/2009...

https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_3dmv_pcgameshardware.jsp

Immer die Meldung "Incorrect authorization code".

Der Barcode ist aber 100%ig der richtige 15stellige Code!

MfG

P.S.: Hoffe nicht, das mein Post zu unpassend ist...


----------



## SMILY67 (9. April 2010)

Ich finde den 15-stelligen Barcode im Heft 05/10 nicht.Könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. April 2010)

Er steht auf der Titelseite, genauer: auf der Fläche mit den schwarzen Strichen.


----------



## SL55 (9. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Er steht auf der Titelseite, genauer: auf der Fläche mit den schwarzen Strichen.


 
Genau, Links unten neben dem USK Logo!

MfG


----------



## diecheckernudel (11. April 2010)

Wenn ich alles eingebe kommt bei mir diese Fehlermeldung: "Incorrect authorization code."
Der Barcode und die Wörter stimmen. (Ja, ich habe die DVD Version).

MFG  diecheckernudel

Hat sich erledigt.
Nach dem min. 10ten Versuch!!! (immer mit den selben Daten) hat es geklappt...
Da sollte mal was verbessert werden. Trotzdem Danke für das Programm und den tollen Heftinhalt! Vorallem das Lüfterspezial ist super...

Euch nochn schönes WE


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2010)

Sorry, dass es so lange gebraucht hat. Aber auf die Server/Reaktionszeiten von Futuremark können wir leider kaum Einfluss nehmen - so gern wir das manchmal auch täten. Also nochmal: Sorry!


----------



## The_Joker (15. April 2010)

ehrlich gesagt, gehts anscheinend dieses mal flotter zur sache als beim letzen mal. ferner gibt es dieses mal auch weniger stress, dafür schon mal vielen dank pcgh.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. April 2010)

So gern wir dafür die Lorbeeren einheimsen würden: Unsere Möglichkeiten im positiven wie negativen Sinne sind nach dem Setzen des Registrierungslinks zu Futuremark größtenteils erschöpft. Alles, was danach gut oder schlecht läuft, können wir höchstens noch per Mail an die Jungs von FM beeinflussen.


----------



## Sardor85 (27. April 2010)

Also bei mir hat's auch nicht geklappt, aber hab es hinbekommen einfach den AddBlock deaktivieren und schon klappt es so wars bei mir falls jemand auch den AddBlock nutzt.
Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2010)

Naja, wenn man wissentlich einen unbekannt großen Teil des Internets aussperrt, sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn was nicht funktioiniert. Die Adblock-Filterlistenersteller finde ich manchmal etwas übereifrig.


----------



## mapLayer (3. Mai 2010)

Ich muss sagen, auch wenn man nur den Barcode eingeben und die E-mail Adresse angeben muss, sieht diese Seite richtig gut aus.


----------



## gaza (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,
mein Reg. Code funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Ist das abgelaufen ? Ich bin erst die Tage auf Win 7 umgestiegen. Danke!


----------



## Paysie (18. März 2011)

Seit neuestem ist die Basic Version 1.1.0 kostenlos und angeblich soll sich die Auflösung beliebig verändern lassen. Allerdings bei mir nicht !!! Alles grau hinterlegt und es lässt sich nichts verändern...

Jemand ne Idee???


----------

